# Barquentine "New Endeavour"



## John Briggs

Launched 1919 in Svendborg, Denmark, as the three masted schooner "Dana".

In 1965 she was purchased by an Australian syndicate (Adventure under Sail), refurbished, refitted as a passenger carrying topsail schooner (all cargo spaces converted to accomodation), and sailed to Sydney arriving 15th March 1966.

For the next few years she undertook tourist cruises in the Great Barrier Reef.

In 1968 the rig was altered to barquentine and in December that year she was laid up in Brisbane due to lack of funds. In September 1969 she gained a new lease of life as a film star in the Australian TV series "Barrir Reef". This lasted for a year. After that she gained other employment but she was again laid up in Sydney in 1972, neglected, unmaiantained and heavily mortgaged.

In 1977 she was purchased by 9 Sydney ship lovers who formed the Australian Sail Training Association and commenced restoration work.

In 1979 work on restoration was sufficiently progressed to allow the commencement of day sails on Sydney Harbour for various charities associated with youth and also paying passengers.

She eventually was able to undertake short coastal voyages with young trainees but in 1985, during the period that I was Commodore of the association, we had to destroy her by fire in the dry dock in Ballina, NSW, due to the inability to raise the required money (about $300,000) to make her seaworthy. 

(I tried to upload a number of photos, but all too large. Maybe someone else has photos that will fit on the site?) SEE GALLERY FOR PHOTOS


----------



## mike hutcheson

Now that I've signed on..I can hardly wait to start building a file on the old girl John...if you know the whereabouts of any past crew, it would be great to list them, find out what has passed over the last 21 years and create an internet history of New Endeavour.

Hope to talk with you soon.


----------



## gdynia

John

Do a google search with" Barquentine New Endeavour"and several webpages on her plus some photos


----------



## Richard Miller

Hi all,

I was a crewman on the New Endeavour in 1974/5, in Sydney. When I joined the ship, she was moored at Balls Head, which I think was a coal wharf. Later she was moved to the south side, Blackwattle Bay I think. I've just looked on Google Earth and Blackwattle Bay looks like it was subsequently entirely pulled down and landscaped.

The skipper, Rob Bruce, and his wife Charme, were trying to assemble an amateur, unpaid crew to get the boat seaworthy after a fashion, and up to Singapore, where he had "backers" who would pay to have the ship slipped and properly repaired. Rob claimed to be the owner, but that was never entirely clear. He also claimed to be a WW2 fighter pilot. He lived primarily on various forms of potato and the strawberry Scotch-shake. The mate at that time was Bob Hayman, a sailing pro and a really nice bloke, from Newcastle way I think. I'd never been on any kind of sailing boat before, but I could type, and didn't need paying, so I was made third officer, and told to run the bar and buy a uniform to match. The skipper had standards, dammit.

At Blackwattle - late 1974 or early 1975 - the boat was arrested for debt, with a warrant nailed to the mast. The skipper was also arrested, and jailed in Long Bay, where I visited him once (I believe he failed to pay the TV star Warren Mitchell for appearing in a club he - Rob Bruce - was running). By this time the boat was effectively aground on a reef of gin bottles. The skipper moved out away from the quayside to prevent boarders. I left at this time, to earn my air-fare home, since it was clear we were going nowhere. I'm told that very soon after his release, Rob died when he piloted a motor boat into a wall.

There's a bunch of old slides and photos if anyone's curious enough.

Cheers -

Richard Miller


----------



## Sister Eleff

Obviously she hit rock bottom in more ways than one! We were always grateful to the 'Magnificent Nine' as they later became known and I'm pleased to report that she went on to have a much happier life as the Sail Training Vessel she became. She was much loved and sadly mourned when she had her Viking Funeral.


----------



## John Briggs

Thanks for that Richard. It's a shame that you weren't there for the better days of sailing the harbour and near coastal waters.


----------



## Tracie

Tracie from the old days signing on. Hope some more join, and the current members check this page sometime this year. Can't believe it took this long to find something on the ship - wikipedia sure is good.


----------



## John Briggs

Hi Tracie. Maybe you can stir up a bit of interest from old members.


----------



## Gordon Sherrard

Hi All
I was involved with the New Endeavour while she was moored in Blackwattle Bay. I started working for Bob Bruce sometime in 1977, I think, along with a few other people, but he never actually got aound to paying us. He died in a speedboat accident on Blackwattle Bay a few weeks later. We waited around to see if anyone would claim ownership and that was when the volunteers from the Brotherhood Of The Coast became involved. They worked very hard, along with many RAN apprentices, to raise funds and restore her but as mentioned earlier, it became too costly. A shame really as a lot of people felt very nostalgic about her. I still have quite a few photos, some from when she was slipped in Sydney, and before that when she was careened in Blackwattle Bay.


----------



## Sister Eleff

You were before my time on her Gordon, she was sailing well when I joined in 1982. At that time she was owned by the Australian Sail Training Association and we were told of the times she was careened to fix the hull. When we were in dry dock we spent a lot of time and energy getting the cement out of her and replacing planks!


----------



## Gordon Sherrard

I was there at the formation of the ASTA with Dick Mills, Phillip Mills, Rick Angel, Gordon Kirby, Adrian Hoogvfliet and a bunch of others, some from the Lions Club. Three or four bilge pumps required permanent manning and the only way to slow the water coming in was by stuffing underwater cement and chicken wire into the holes. Some of the volunteers (Ray Fricke and Keith White) had diving skills and without them and others she would have been back on the bottom in Blackwattle Bay many times. A very tense time in the early days of ASTA.


----------



## Sister Eleff

Some familiar names there Gordon. Rick was still part of it all when I was there and also a member of the Brotherhood of the Coast. Gordon Kirby was treasurer and Adrian was chief engineer. We were all volunteers.


----------



## Alan Maggs

Hi John
Thanks for update/accurate but final note is incorrect
NEW ENDEAVOUR(She was at that time rigged as a topsl schooner) was in the dock at Riley's Hill on the Richmond River,not at Ballina. In 1987 I was construction superintendent for the SOUTH STEYNE
In July 1987 I purchased her through the Bballina Slipway & Engineering Co as my agents.
Demolition commenced immediately,the sails and yards were sold to a small square rigger in Hobart. The small PACIFIC diesel was installed in the SOUTH STEYNE driving. a fire pump.
The hull was waterlogged in parts so I had the dock flooded to 1 foot above the blocks and then set the vessel on fire in the midships deck house.
She took a log time to really start burning so I hastened the process by hurling plastic bags of desel fuel on board. Day one hull was burnt from stem to mainmast,day two after section was burnt.
Dock was then pumped out and remains broken up lifted ashore by crane and burnt alongside the dock. I videotaped the operation
Regards
Alan Maggs


----------



## Sister Eleff

You are quite correct Alan but it is splitting hairs as you do enter the river at Ballina before travelling (30km by road, shorter by water) to Rileys Hill.

There was always some discussion about topsl schooner vs barquentine but she did have a fore course sail so we called her a barquentine - except when we entered a schooner race where we didn't use the fore course!

We crew members were not told when she was to be burnt and the details were thankfully kept from us at the time. Your explanation sounds a very sad end to a fine lady.

The masts and spars were used on the 'Windward Bound', the Captain told me they had been found in a shopping centre that had been going to use them in a forecourt but later decided not to, so had been purchased for this vessel when she was built in the 1990's.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

E.mail me a photo, John, of the New Endeavour; I'll see what I can do. Hugh


----------



## CharlesN

*Hi*

HI Everyone, my name is Charles Nicholls I was a crew member on New Endeavour back in 1981 ..
I used to do a sleeping watch one night a week and used to go to work after that as I worked in the City back then ..ASTA also ran a midshipmans course back then where we learnt all about the ins and outs of her ..Later I worked behind the bar with a friend I made there called Bernie Hort - who also became one of the engineers ..back when Adrian was chief Engineer ..
I feel nostagic whenever Im in Darling Harbour ( LIke today for Australia Day) and cant believe how much its changed - THe overpass wasnt finished then - just the main supports - and work had stopped on it for ages - We were moored at a wharf there which we shared with an old minesweeper ..
A movie was made back in that year too called ' The Pirate Movie' which featured 'New Endeavour' and had a couple of young well known American actors ..The ship was rigged up with Dummy cannons and had body builder extras such as Paul Graham ..

Ive got a booklet here called ' The story of the Australian Sail TRaining Association ..by Gordon Kirby - 
Bye for now ..Charles


----------



## Sister Eleff

Welcome to SN Charles. I agree with you about Darling Harbour!


----------



## Captain Rex

*New Endeavour*

I just fell over this site, I've looked for contacts from the NE for years. It's good to know you are still alive Richard, have you contacted any other crew?


----------



## Bob Lyons

I think this is it, we see it sail past the dockyard every fine weekend, not sure if it is or not, but I think so....


Bob


----------



## Bob Lyons

Another shot....


----------



## Bob Lyons

one more, all three photos were taken in September of 07.


Bob


----------



## BERNIE HORT

Hi! chas, bernie here ,just discovered this site and was surprized to see your post, long time no see my friend, hows your neil young going

regards

bernie hort


----------



## BERNIE HORT

Hi there cap,n Briggs just discovered this site Q.I isnt it I will continue to monitor it. I recently did a harbour trip on James Craig and have been to a couple of the shantie singing sessions on board where i ran into Mike and dawn richter. thast was nice and i was also delighted to hear that you and paddy are an item these days 

best regards

bernie hort


----------



## trotterdotpom

Bob Lyons said:


> I think this is it, we see it sail past the dockyard every fine weekend, not sure if it is or not, but I think so....
> 
> 
> Bob


Bob, I'm pretty sure those photos are of "Enterprize", a replica of the ship which brought immigrants to Victoria in the 19th century.

John T.


----------



## John Briggs

BERNIE HORT said:


> Hi there cap,n Briggs just discovered this site Q.I isnt it I will continue to monitor it. I recently did a harbour trip on James Craig and have been to a couple of the shantie singing sessions on board where i ran into Mike and dawn richter. thast was nice and i was also delighted to hear that you and paddy are an item these days
> 
> best regards
> 
> bernie hort


Hi there Bernie. Great to hear from you.
I well remember your happy and smiling face - it brings back some good memories.
Do you remember the time that we were sailing back from Newcastle and there was a good strong north easter and she was flying along.
You told a female crew member that we were going so fast that we had to put the engine on, running astern to slow us up a bit and she believed you!!!!


----------



## BERNIE HORT

Good morning John. I dont remember that particular incident on the way back from newcastle (encroaching old age i expect) i think we were all perhaps a little naive in those days, but we sure had a lot of fun. however one incident sticks in my mind and i think it was you incharge n the day. you asked the helmsperson (Allison Lane) how was her head and she unwittingly replied "bloody terrible skipper had a few too many last night". Ah! the good old days.

Cheers John


----------



## CharlesN

Hi All , Nice to have been able to det in touch with Bernie again through this site 
For your interest here is a you tube clip of New Endeavour when she was rigged up with dummy cannons etc when she was used in ' The Pirate Movie' back in 1982 - kinda odd to see her with cannons but nice to see footage of her sailing etc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8BSdNOPDBY

bye for now - Chas


----------



## Bob Lyons

trotterdotpom said:


> Bob, I'm pretty sure those photos are of "Enterprize", a replica of the ship which brought immigrants to Victoria in the 19th century.
> 
> John T.


Thanks John, you are right, my mistake.... (Night)


Bob


----------



## stuartwoodberry

*New Endeavour*



mike hutcheson said:


> Now that I've signed on..I can hardly wait to start building a file on the old girl John...if you know the whereabouts of any past crew, it would be great to list them, find out what has passed over the last 21 years and create an internet history of New Endeavour.
> 
> Hope to talk with you soon.


if anyone interested found a nice clip from 1966 at www.britishpathe.com/video/australian-schooner-new-endeavour


----------



## John Briggs

Thanks Stuart, interesting bit of historic video.


----------



## Sister Eleff

Here is a bit more detail that I came across if any are interested:

“New Endeavour” 
Principal Particulars

Gross tonnage: 134.79 tons
Reg. tonnage: 66.84 tons
Deadweight : 200.00 tons
Length o.a. 132ft
Length w.1. 88ft.9in
Breadth: 23ft.9in
Draft for'd: 7ft.lOin
Deck length: 105ft
Breadth main: 23ft.6in.
Draft aft : 8ft.3in.
Length forepart of stem to after part of stern post: 95ft.6in.
Depth of hold from deck to ceiling amidships: 9ft.4in.
Freeboard, 1971: 4ft.6in.
Freeboard, Danish: lft.6in.
Dimensions of Fore Hatch. (Internal) I8ft.11in.x 10ft.1in
Dimensions .of aft hatch (Internal) 12ft.4in.x 10ft.3in
Height of hatch coaming above deck: 2ft
Width of hatch coaming timber. : 4in.
Official-number: 307844
Int.Code signal letters: GRRH
Speed under power in smooth water: 7.9 knots


Construction

Clipper bow, eliptical counter stern.
Beech planking on oak frames below waterline fastened with oak treenails and iron spikes.
Oak planking above waterline.
Planking-3in.thick both inner and outer skins on lOin.x 6in. sawn and grown frames spaced 6in. or 8in. apart.
Every third frame extended to form bulwark stanchions.
Replacement timber in Australia is spotted gum. Original deck, pine.
Main Engine: Gardner 6L3B diesel
145.5 b.h.p. at 1,000 r.p.m.
Fuel tanks 1,000 gals.
4-cyl Perkins diesel driving 415-volt 3-phase generator.
Anchors: Two 4.5 cwt stockless
One 7.25 cwt Admiralty
One 2.5 cwt Admiralty

Foremast: 76f t. 6in. f rom deck to truck.
Jib-boom, 30ft.
Upper topsail yard: 28ft. 9in.
Lower topsail yard: 33ft.
Course yard: 37ft.
Mainmast: 77 f t . from deck to truck.
Main boom:21ft.
Main gaff:20ft. 9in.
Mizzenmast:75ft. from deck to truck.
Boom: 30ft.
Gaff: 22ft.
Propeller: 54in. three-blade.
Quadrant & chain steering with a 2ft.8in. wooden spoked wheel.

Sail areas:
3-masted topsail schooner: 4712 sq.ft.
Barquentine: 4112 sq.ft.
Barquentine (new sails): 5323 sq.ft.


----------



## Richard M

*Rex? Is that you??*



Captain Rex said:


> I just fell over this site, I've looked for contacts from the NE for years. It's good to know you are still alive Richard, have you contacted any other crew?


Hi Rex - is that you? The man who kept the engine going? While Bob Hayman was mate, Robyn Love doubled as nurse and Charme ran the galley?


----------



## Captain Rex

Yes Richard it is me, have been living in Florida for the past 20 years, hoping to sell my business and retire back to Australia. It's good to hear from you, what have you been up to for the past 35 years or so?

Rex


----------



## Richard M

Hi Rex,

Well, you'll recall the finances fell to pieces in late 1974, and then Rob was jailed, so we all drifted away to earn a living! I picked grapes in Denman to earn the airfare back to UK in early 1975, then moved on to Rhodesia for three years as a geologist. After they started drafting me into the forces, I left in '78 and went to Canada to do a PhD. From there to Cambridge (UK) for a post-doc, and in 1985 joined BP. Married in 1990, picking up one son and breeding another, and stayed with BP until 2008, when BP and I had a terminal disagreement. They paid me well to leave, and since then I've been semi-retired. I make a few pounds as a peak oil specialist, writing and lecturing. New Endeavour came to mind when I broke the wine glass that was my leaving present, and I found this site.

I haven't been in touch with anyone since except for Robyn, whose career I followed for a few years. I last heard of her in the cardiac unit in a Saudi hospital, but that was a lifetime ago. The rest - I struggle even to remember the names, but Jim Kafka comes to mind, and Garth the chippy. Another Robin, who had to shower Frisky the ship's cat after it got into the industrial cleaner. Who else?


----------



## Ex Minus Five Days

Coming across this topic accidently on Google certainly brought back memories although I was very sad to read about what happened to the 'New Endeavour' in the end.

I worked for Fauna Film Corporation and worked on the ship around 1969 making the television series 'Barrier Reef'.

http://www.classicaustraliantv.com/BarrierReef1.htm

If I remember rightly the captain's name was Michael Kitchenside and the chief mate was "Tiger".

I did have a large collection of pictures (slides, I think) taken of and on the ship. I have no idea if they still exist or not.

I did hear at one time that the lights used for filming in the interior of the ship caused the timber to shrink. I have no idea if that was true or not.

Anyway, thanks for the memories. I can still remember the extreme pleasure I got when the ship was under sail in the beautiful waters of the Barrier Reef.


----------



## Richard M

Memories shape-shift, but this is how I remember it. Jim Kafka was a US Vietnam vet, electrician and spare diver in the 1974-5 era, when the ship was at Balls Head and then Blackwattle Bay. Sitting over dinner one evening he casually mentions that he'd seen a head in a bag that afternoon, while diving in Blackwattle Bay, doubtless checking the reef of empty gin bottles beneath the ship. Startled reactions all around. What had he done about it? Well, nothing. It was dead. So we had to call the police out. After much fishing around their own divers eventually emerge - with a dead cat in a mesh bag.


----------



## Bruce Bullock

*New Endeavour remembered*

Hello, I was thinking about my New Endeavour days (1979 - 1985). Sailed that eventually fateful voyage to Ballina in July 1985.. a great final sailing trip.... whacked by a westerly squall leaving Coffs Harbour with most sail set and going like a runaway train between the Solitary Islands. 

It's great to see some memorable names that still remember.. John Briggs ..Ellie Morris ?? 

Regards Bruce


----------



## Sister Eleff

Hi Bruce, I remember you. Will send you a PM


----------



## John Briggs

Welcome aboard Bruce, I hope you enjoy all this great site has to offer.
I also remember you and the great times on New Endeavour.


----------



## Mcgyver

*Minus Five- Barrier Reef*



Ex Minus Five Days said:


> Coming across this topic accidently on Google certainly brought back memories although I was very sad to read about what happened to the 'New Endeavour' in the end.
> 
> I worked for Fauna Film Corporation and worked on the ship around 1969 making the television series 'Barrier Reef'.
> 
> http://www.classicaustraliantv.com/BarrierReef1.htm
> 
> If I remember rightly the captain's name was Michael Kitchenside and the chief mate was "Tiger".
> 
> I did have a large collection of pictures (slides, I think) taken of and on the ship. I have no idea if they still exist or not.
> 
> I did hear at one time that the lights used for filming in the interior of the ship caused the timber to shrink. I have no idea if that was true or not.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the memories. I can still remember the extreme pleasure I got when the ship was under sail in the beautiful waters of the Barrier Reef.


Ex Minus Five Days
Hi There, 
Just saw your above post. I'm in possession of the remains (hull) of the the mini sub used in the "Barrier Reef (Minus Five)" series and have been trying to track down any information I can on it for restoration purposes. I'm keen to get hold of anything I can (history,photos, schematics etc) regarding the sub and the diving equipment used in the series. Any leads you could pass on would be great

cheers
Glen Percy


----------



## timbeaver

*Paul Beaver- Night Diver*

Hi all, 
My name is Tim and I am the son of Paul Beaver who was a night diver during the repair of the New Endeavour. This year is his 60th birthday and I stumbled across this forum. I am wondering if anyone has some photos of the ship or crew that I could print as a gift for my dad's birthday. Dad speaks often of his time working on the New Endeavour and is very nostalgic about his experiences. Im not sure if anyone remembers him but any help would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Pete D Pirate

I too, was saddened when, in '85, I heard of her demise at Ballina.

It was a shame her timbers couldn't be saved for recycling.

I've fond memories of socialising on board when she was in Blackwattle.

It's pleasing to see this thread.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## Sister Eleff

So Peter where were you all of the time she was out of Blackwattle Bay and in Darling Harbour, before she left for Ballina?

You might like to know that her Masts and spars are still sailing on Windward Bound.


----------



## Pete D Pirate

Hi Sis- (Hope you don't mind the Aussie abbreviation)

We bought a 1929 Halvorsen river cruiser and as you would appreciate, restoration, maintenance and running takes a lot of time, effort and money.

Later, I had a job as the Marine Officer for Sydney Harbour National Park - the kind of job you'd pay to do.

So I was still out there - but family obligations meant I had little spare time.

I did have an embarrassing encounter with the New Endeavour one afternoon but I'll save that for another time.

Good to hear about the masts and spars, though.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## Sister Eleff

That happens to many people, life takes a new direction! Look forward to hearing about the encounter with NE at some time!


----------



## Pete D Pirate

*Barquentine New Endeavour.*

Yes, life's funny isn't it?
I think it was John Lennon who said in a song - "Life's what happens to you while you're busy making other plans".

It was a shame I wasn't able to get involved in the restoration/operation of the NE but we at least kept "the till ringing" at Blackwattle.

I must say she was truly an inspiring sight coming up the harbour with a nor'easter filling her sails.

Anyway, I made up for it some years later by getting involved in the restoration of the James Craig. They said we'd never do it - Yeah? well watch this space, was our reaction.

I haven't forgotten about the "encounter" but I've got to think about how to properly relate how the holes in the Swiss Cheese can line up.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## Pete D Pirate

*Barquentine New Endeavour.*

Hi Sis,

Was talking with a mate the other day (a former Ballina local) who took a photo of her in dock up the river in 1986. If he can find it, I'll scan and post it.

He also said that in '85 she'd been diagnosed with a broken back and that, effectively, was the end of her. Would that be right?

Last night, talking to another saltie mate, I mentioned the NE and he informed me he was 2nd engineer in the early eighties when she was based in Darling Harbour.

Small world, innit?

p.s. Does anybody know what happened to the Gardner?


----------



## Bob Edgington

*Barquentine New Endeavour*

I was on the New Endeavour for quite some time in 1974 and 1975 then again in 1979 and 1980. There was a TV series that used the ship called "The Lost Islands" do a search for the series and you can see her under sail with me at the helm for part of it.


----------



## Sister Eleff

Thanks for the tip off Bob, I will certainly look it up.


----------



## Captain Rex

Richard, are you still out there? I just got off the phone with Robyn, and I recently visited Rhonda in Ballina. The crew want to get as many re-conections as possible. We need to exchange email addresses, find me through www.bowditchsailing.com


----------



## Michele Thynne-Mathers

I joined the New Endeavour in Sydney in 1968 when it was on it's way north after having been in Melbourne during the Moomba celebrations. We had a heap of sea cadets on board and stopped at Yeppoon to join in the centenary celebrations, a great time was had by all that night at the Ball.


----------



## M Hutcheson

*NEW ENDEAVOUR is now on Facebook!!!!!!!*

If you have had any connection with the old girl or know of someone who has, I have created a page on facebook, where you may see old photos and comments from others and where you may also leave your mark for others to see. 

Any photos would be welcome and there must be thousands of them out there!!!!

Just type into facebook ...... Barquentine "New Endeavour"

Cheers

Mike H


----------



## Pete D Pirate

Thanks for the heads-up and welcome aboard SN, Mike.
I'll have a look.

Personally, I'd never crewed aboard her but I've many fond memories of that lovely lady.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## bobha

Here is another old "Endeavourite". I was the mate at the time that Richard Miller and Captain Rex were part of the crew. If you guys could get in touch it would be greatly appreciated. And Richard if you send me your bank details I will send you the price of a pint for saying such nice things about me in post 4.
Bob H


----------



## Michele Thynne-Mathers

CharlesN said:


> HI Everyone, my name is Charles Nicholls I was a crew member on New Endeavour back in 1981 ..
> I used to do a sleeping watch one night a week and used to go to work after that as I worked in the City back then ..ASTA also ran a midshipmans course back then where we learnt all about the ins and outs of her ..Later I worked behind the bar with a friend I made there called Bernie Hort - who also became one of the engineers ..back when Adrian was chief Engineer ..
> I feel nostagic whenever Im in Darling Harbour ( LIke today for Australia Day) and cant believe how much its changed - THe overpass wasnt finished then - just the main supports - and work had stopped on it for ages - We were moored at a wharf there which we shared with an old minesweeper ..
> A movie was made back in that year too called ' The Pirate Movie' which featured 'New Endeavour' and had a couple of young well known American actors ..The ship was rigged up with Dummy cannons and had body builder extras such as Paul Graham ..
> 
> Ive got a booklet here called ' The story of the Australian Sail TRaining Association ..by Gordon Kirby -
> Bye for now ..Charles


Hi Charles, I was on board the New Endeavour in 1968 when she sailed up to Mackay from Melbourne where she was for Moomba. Captain was Michael Kitchenside and 'Tiger' Timbs was mate? Do you know if any of the ship's logs are do***ented somewhere? or crew lists? I would like to be able to give do***ented proof to my grand children that their doddery old granny did actually run away to see at the age of 18. Finding this site has brought back some wonderful memories. Thanks


----------



## pdudleyhart

It is wonderful to find this New Endeavor site. I was on New Endeavor during and after the Fauna years. Somebody asked who else was crew at that time Mike Kichenside was skipper, his infant daughter Miranda also lived aboard. Tiger Timbs was Mate until he left on the journey that took him to Eye Of The Wind. Cyril Czikovski (incorrectly spelled) was bosun and one of life's memorable characters, gentle and wise. Leslie as who was a one person stewards department and in charge of almost everything outside of sailing her (who also went on to Eye of the Wind). Pat (Nash) and Chris (Pendred) were deck crew as I was. I left her in Melbourne after she grounded while sailing with a harbor pilot aboard (a person it is hard to forgive) The accident caused significant damage and limited her certification from then on as I understand it. I left her to spend 10 years in the Antarctic on a US marine research vessel. I now live in Friday Harbor on San Juan Island in Washington State. I would love to hear from anyone from those years.
Paul Dudley Hart


----------



## Richard M

Good Lord - Rex?? Rex the engineer from the Bob Bruce era? Just seen your message 9 years after posting! And I have to report I have no knowledge of any of the motley crew - Robyn Love, Jim Kafka, Garf the chippy come to mind. It's only come to mind today because I wanted to write up a piece for the kids, for after I'm scuttled myself (they saw some photos).


----------



## Richard M

Lord, my mind's going - apparently I replied to this some years ago and clean forgot! Anyway, let me trawl the full thread and shut up for the moment.


----------



## KIlad52

Richard Miller said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was a crewman on the New Endeavour in 1974/5, in Sydney. When I joined the ship, she was moored at Balls Head, which I think was a coal wharf. Later she was moved to the south side, Blackwattle Bay I think. I've just looked on Google Earth and Blackwattle Bay looks like it was subsequently entirely pulled down and landscaped.
> 
> The skipper, Rob Bruce, and his wife Charme, were trying to assemble an amateur, unpaid crew to get the boat seaworthy after a fashion, and up to Singapore, where he had "backers" who would pay to have the ship slipped and properly repaired. Rob claimed to be the owner, but that was never entirely clear. He also claimed to be a WW2 fighter pilot. He lived primarily on various forms of potato and the strawberry Scotch-shake. The mate at that time was Bob Hayman, a sailing pro and a really nice bloke, from Newcastle way I think. I'd never been on any kind of sailing boat before, but I could type, and didn't need paying, so I was made third officer, and told to run the bar and buy a uniform to match. The skipper had standards, dammit.
> 
> At Blackwattle - late 1974 or early 1975 - the boat was arrested for debt, with a warrant nailed to the mast. The skipper was also arrested, and jailed in Long Bay, where I visited him once (I believe he failed to pay the TV star Warren Mitchell for appearing in a club he - Rob Bruce - was running). By this time the boat was effectively aground on a reef of gin bottles. The skipper moved out away from the quayside to prevent boarders. I left at this time, to earn my air-fare home, since it was clear we were going nowhere. I'm told that very soon after his release, Rob died when he piloted a motor boat into a wall.
> 
> There's a bunch of old slides and photos if anyone's curious enough.
> 
> Cheers -
> 
> Richard Miller


I was acting 4th officer at that time.I agree with you Richard.The writing was on the wall.A very sad ending for Rob Bruce.Would be interested in seeing your photos!!


----------



## helentoohey36

Richard Miller said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was a crewman on the New Endeavour in 1974/5, in Sydney. When I joined the ship, she was moored at Balls Head, which I think was a coal wharf. Later she was moved to the south side, Blackwattle Bay I think. I've just looked on Google Earth and Blackwattle Bay looks like it was subsequently entirely pulled down and landscaped.
> 
> The skipper, Rob Bruce, and his wife Charme, were trying to assemble an amateur, unpaid crew to get the boat seaworthy after a fashion, and up to Singapore, where he had "backers" who would pay to have the ship slipped and properly repaired. Rob claimed to be the owner, but that was never entirely clear. He also claimed to be a WW2 fighter pilot. He lived primarily on various forms of potato and the strawberry Scotch-shake. The mate at that time was Bob Hayman, a sailing pro and a really nice bloke, from Newcastle way I think. I'd never been on any kind of sailing boat before, but I could type, and didn't need paying, so I was made third officer, and told to run the bar and buy a uniform to match. The skipper had standards, dammit.
> 
> At Blackwattle - late 1974 or early 1975 - the boat was arrested for debt, with a warrant nailed to the mast. The skipper was also arrested, and jailed in Long Bay, where I visited him once (I believe he failed to pay the TV star Warren Mitchell for appearing in a club he - Rob Bruce - was running). By this time the boat was effectively aground on a reef of gin bottles. The skipper moved out away from the quayside to prevent boarders. I left at this time, to earn my air-fare home, since it was clear we were going nowhere. I'm told that very soon after his release, Rob died when he piloted a motor boat into a wall.
> 
> There's a bunch of old slides and photos if anyone's curious enough.
> 
> Cheers -
> 
> Richard Miller


I was a crew member the same time as you. Bob and l and another crew member delivered a yacht to Melbourne from Walsh Bay and were reported missing. We had so many good party on that boat at the time l had a job at a sail makers in Balmain Bob and l use to repair sails on the deck. We were made to moor out In the river then a sheriff came out and attached a rest warrant on the mast once again a excuse for a party. Can still see Skippy as we use to call him with his whiskey and milk and toasted cheese sandwiches so many more tales to tell


----------

